# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Striations In QUADS

## needbigguns

Hello Guys.

I am 8 weeks out from my show tomorrow its the first time i will be on stage.

One thing i see guys lacking normally is striations in there quads.

Do you have any tips to get the quads looking like road maps?

My cardio routine is 30 mins on the exercise bike 6-7 days - First thing on a morning. My theory here is i am getting my cardio workout from it - and because its all in my legs this may help in increasing the striations/vascularity?

Thanks

----------


## alpmaster

It will be up to genetics, BF%, and subcutaneous water levels. Not much else you can do.

----------


## FireGuy

Cardio and diet, this actually has very little to do with genetics as every member on this board has striated quads just a matter of getting lean enough to see them. If you are not starting to see a hint of striations at 8 weeks you need to add cardio and/or drop calories. Post a pic of your quads in front repose for further advice.

----------


## **TOP**

> Cardio and diet, this actually has very little to do with genetics as every member on this board has striated quads just a matter of getting lean enough to see them. If you are not starting to see a hint of striations at 8 weeks you need to add cardio and/or drop calories. Post a pic of your quads in front repose for further advice.


Agreed!! Also have you started taking about 30-45 min out of the day to practice holding poses?? I would say this is very important also!!!

----------


## FireGuy

> Agreed!! *Also have you started taking about 30-45 min out of the day to practice holding poses?*? I would say this is very important also!!!


Very good point, practicing posing is probably the most overlooked aspect of competing.

----------

